# The end of ECW 2.0



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 2, 2010)

Sources are reporting that ECW is done for, to be replaced with a new show NXT or "Next Generation".  Fans of the original ECW will of course say that ECW is long dead and the show bearing it's name is in name only, a place for the "C" team to play.   



VINCE  MCMAHON TO ADDRESS THE FUTURE OF ECW TONIGHT
By Mike  Johnson on 2/2/2010 5:11 PM



NEW  WWE TRADEMARK MAY SHED LIGHT ON WWE'S NEW TUESDAY SERIES, BIG SHOW'S  KNUCKLEHEAD LAUNCHES WEBSITE
By Steven Fernandes on 2/2/2010 8:15 PM



MORE  ON WWE'S SYFY SERIES
By Mike  Johnson on 2/2/2010 8:24 PM


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank goodness they're finally putting that mistake to bed.  A real slap in the face to old school ECW fans.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 4, 2010)

The funny thing is, trademark happy WWE (who lost the rights to WWF to the World Wildlife Foundation) is using the name of a UK based promotion for their ECW replacement.  NXTWresting already exists...... Hmm.....


----------

